# My trip to aristocrat humidors!



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I finally had the chance to go to the aristocrat humidor shop and meet Bob. When I got there I thought I had plenty of time to spend, but I ended up placing an order:mn which took up most of my time. I did, however, manage to get some quick snapshots before I left and I thought I would share them here.

Bob is an extremely nice guy and his shop is a beautiful sight to be seen! When my lady and I got out of the car the air was thick with the smell of Cedar. What a glorious smell that was!

When we step inside we see a couple humis boxed up and ready to go and head into the shop were they are hard at work building their masterpieces!

























Bob said that he pretty much ships out the humis as soon as they are finished, so there weren't a lot of completed ones laying around, but who would want their beautiful humi waiting in a shop??! Not me, and Bob knows that and gets them out as soon as they are completed. I had hoped to see 68trishields humi and get the first good Whiff, but he lucked out and it was shipped before I got there...

cont


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow! That place looks awesome, glad to see you had a great time. I hope I can make it down there some day!!!!!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

The shop was very large from what I could see, but Bob told me it is actually very small for a wood working shop. Here you can see some of the piles of wood awaiting their final resting place in some ones place.

















These guys were busy, and didn't even budge when we came in to take pics and walk around. Here are some shots of them building some ones soon to be baby.

























cont


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

To say the least my lady and I were freaking excited to be there, so I figured we would celebrate by placing an order!

My lady and I getting a closer look at some completed cabinets. I decided on the M+ similar to the one on the left, but the one in the pic is for holding watches/cigars.








Getting ready to push the "submit" button









All in all it was a great time! I cant frekin wait to get my humi and I only wish I had more time to spend in there, but we had to let them get back to work..

Here are some more assorted shots.



















Thanks for looking!

Oh.. Here is a pic of Bob and I... The pic is shitty, my lady isn't good with electronics, but at least she didn't drop it..

and no. I am not wearing a "man purse" it is a camera bag thank you very much =-D


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

These are some great pictures Blake. Thanks for sharing them.

I would imagine that once you go there to see the place you feel obligated to buy something.  

Let us know when yours arrives.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice man purse,i wonder if the giant hurking one is Icehogs....


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey man, great pics! One day I plan on ordering a nice cabinet from Bob. This only reinforces it. Hope you enjoy yours!

Oh yeah, nice "Murse".  j/k j/k


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Nice man purse,i wonder if the giant hurking one is Icehogs....


If his is supposed to ship soon then I bet it is. Bob told me they don't sit around for long.

I don't think I am brave enough to get a whiff of Icehogs before he does. I don't want him to :bx with those massive :gn of his

I was going to leave you a stogie and letter if yours was still there DANGIT!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

very cool to see inside - thanks for posting this


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome pics.

Bob is the man... I would not buy a humidor anywhere else.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome pics, all that wood....man the guys on the ship would go nuts with all that stock:r


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks much for the pictures. Very nice.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet pictures, and gives me something to aspire towards buying one day. Hope you enjoy yours and be sure to give us some more pictures to :dr over once you get it.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for sharing. definitely some nice product coming from there.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Blake, awesome, AWESOME thread.

Great pics.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

VERY cool bro, thanks for sharing!

~Mark


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> VERY cool bro, thanks for sharing!
> 
> ~Mark


No problem! Thank you all for looking!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice pics! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## iceman95 (Jan 1, 2007)

> I am not wearing a "man purse" it is a camera bag thank you very much =-D


"It's European!!" (Seinfeld reference)

j/k, man 

Thanks for the tour and the pics. A cabinet from Bob is on the wish list for one of these years.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Your killing me!! I have a Plus 48 in the works right now but it's only been 3 weeks since I placed my order. Guess I just have to wait my turn.:s


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Your killing me!! I have a Plus 48 in the works right now but it's only been 3 weeks since I placed my order. Guess I just have to wait my turn.:s


Yep... 6-10 weeks seems like FOREVER:hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Be careful where you toss your cigar match in there! Looks just like what I thought it would look like. A family friend knows Bob through the TX woodworking circles.

Thanks for contributing these photos! Good job!


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

nice man purse:r 
that looked like one nice trip, that wonderful ceder smell. think you can capture me some in a jar and send me way? i would just open me humidor and catch it, but im having humidity problems


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Post! The pattern on this baby is amazing,









i'd love to see it finished!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Great Post! The pattern on this baby is amazing,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I said the exact same thing about that one! I said, "that is a beautiful pattern!" Bob quickly said, "Yep, Mother Nature!" and then my girlfriend said, "She is gooooooooood!"

That one was about to be stained if I remember correctly.. Freakin nice!


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

That had to have been a blast! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.

Mark


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I could look through those kind of pictures all day


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool. I have always wondered what Bob and his workshop looked like. I have one of his m models and love it. He was also a big help in setting up the humidification system in my walk in humidor. Great guy to talk to on the phone. Thanks for the great photos, and enjoy your new humidor.

Mikes


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those pics! Looks great!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great post Blake, thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Great pics thanks for sharing. Now I know what it must be like to see your newborn baby in the nusery. Cant wait to get your hands on it. The humidor!!

TT:cb


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Nice man purse,i wonder if the giant hurking one is Icehogs....


I am guessing not, don't think it has been long enough for mine to be that far along....but if mine looks anything like that one, I will be a happy Monkey!

Thanks for the pics, very cool!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice post. You took some great shots. I'm sure you will love your cabinet. I have two of them and am so happy with them.

Take care of it and it will last a lifetime, or two...

Dic


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

What a great way to spend an afternoon! Thanks for sharing Blake! :ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Very nice post. You took some great shots. I'm sure you will love your cabinet. I have two of them and am so happy with them.
> 
> Take care of it and it will last a lifetime, or two...
> 
> Dic


After seeing his work and getting to feel some of the completed pieces I am sold on their quality. Those things are extremely high quality custom pieces of furniture, that will indeed last a LONG, LONG time.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice pic's


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> After seeing his work and getting to feel some of the completed pieces I am sold on their quality. Those things are extremely high quality custom pieces of furniture, that will indeed last a LONG, LONG time.


I agree completely. My Aristo 48 tower is one of the most well made pieces of furniture that I own. I've thought about seeing if Bob would do a desk for a home office. Probably be expensive as all hell to ship, but their workmanship is totally first rate.


----------

